# puppy sitting??



## ormsbrindle1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, I know there are companies who do dog walking and house sitting but have never heard of any that do puppy visits or will give your pup his midday feed and stay with him a while until you get past the three meals a day thing. I live in North Yorkshire. Anyone know of anyone who does this????


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you look at dog walkers in your area, many will do a pop in service for small animals/puppies/ elderly dogs

This is just one example and by no means a recommend 
Rosegarth Dog Walkers in Selby, North Yorkshire - PetsLocally UK


----------



## sammylou100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I don't like in Yorkshire, I'm in Herts, but if you google 'Dog Walker' or 'Puppy visits' you should be able to find someone hopefully. I have a lady who does dog walking & puppy visits, she's been coming for 6 months, since we first got our pup, at first she just cleaned him up & fed & played with him, now she walks him and just lets him stretch his legs. I couldn't be without her & am so grateful that she keeps my puppy so happy.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I thing that his can help:

Hertfordshire Pet Sitters & Dog Walkers Directory


----------



## ormsbrindle1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions, will have a look.:thumbup:


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I should think most if not all dog walker or pet sitters will look after pups as well. I don't have it on my site that I do pup sitting or walks but I would do it and it is classed as dog walking or pet sitting.


----------

